# Black or other Boots



## Reqel (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi All

I'm just about to start my tertiary education course in Theatre, and I need some steel capped work boots.

How my question is, should I endeavour to get some black steel caps, and wear them during gigs, or just a normal pair of whatever colour and then my usual black shoes for working (which are currently my school shoes, nice and comfy).

Cheers

Reqel


----------



## Footer (Feb 23, 2010)

Depends what you are doing during your gigs. If you are doing standard load in things such as huffing truss, I would say go ahead and get them in black. For running shows, steel toes are not a necesity. Its nice if you have them though. 

One point with steel toes is that you really do get what you pay for. I would opt for the more expensive pair that are usually more comfortable. Your wallet might hurt a bit, but your feet will thank you. In the states, I always go with Redwing shoes. A good pair of steel toes will last you several years.


----------



## Gretsch (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a basic pair of black steel toes for load ins and show runs where I might like the toe protection and a more comfortable pair of black converse for show runs where I don't need the toe protection like sound or light board op gigs. But I am looking at buying a pair of these for general work and shows. They are ASTM certified steel toes but look a lot more casual than my boots and I can wear them with shorts on hot summer days with out looking too garish.


----------



## shiben (Feb 23, 2010)

Reqel said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm just about to start my tertiary education course in Theatre, and I need some steel capped work boots.
> 
> ...



I might not be the best resource, but I wear my black Redwings all the time. They dont have steel caps, but if I really NEED steel caps (moving big things and whatnot), I do have a pair of brown Wolverines around in my office/lockup thing. Again tho, I wear some form of boot (I have 8 different ones, ask if you want a list), all of which get worn, so Im probably not the best one for ones that dont look like boots. The redwings can get worn with a suit without seriously jepordising the look, ftit (so can the combat boots in black too, for that matter)


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 24, 2010)

My steel toes had a dark brown sued look. I hit them with black shoe polish and no one knows they were ever brown.


----------



## ajb (Feb 24, 2010)

Whatever color work boots I get, they don't stay that color for long, either from paint or from wear and tear, so I'd say get whatever you find comfortable in a steel capped boot, and get more comfortable black shoes for when you actually need black shoes. This frees your steel caps to take a lot more abuse, or even for use in the mud, etc. Of course, there's no rule that says your black shoes can't be steel capped as well


----------



## tomed101 (Feb 25, 2010)

Seeings as you are in Australia, I would suggest a pair of Blundstone 347's. I have had several pairs and they start out as show shoes and progress down the chain until they end up as workshop shoes. I get them from here. I have found them to be very comfortable and not as industrial as most boots. They are pretty cheap too.


----------



## Reqel (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey all.

Thanks for the advice.

I ended up getting a black pair of steel capped boots. **** comfy if I say so myself

Cheers
Reqel


----------



## shiben (Mar 2, 2010)

Reqel said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> ...



From which company?


----------



## Raktor (Mar 2, 2010)

I wear Blundstone 751s and I love them. Black, capped, and they look casual (since boots don't suit me).

I got mine from RSEA. (Australia/New Zealand wide)


----------



## Reqel (Mar 4, 2010)

Mongrel Boots 280 080


I went to RSEA, mainly as a whim, whilst I got some tools from Bunnings (Massive tool wharehouse) as I was looking at other tradie stores. And I tried a few on and these were the comfiest and fitted me.


----------



## BeeHive (Apr 13, 2012)

The best pair of boots I have ever owned are black Timberland Mudsills. I bought them with the intention of wearing them only on days when I need the steel toe but now I just wear them everyday to work even if all I do that day is press the Go button. I highly recommend them.


----------



## len (Apr 14, 2012)

I found mine at Men's Steel Toe Shoes and Men's Composite Toe Shoes

Best is they have Dr. Martins steel toe in a shoe, not a boot (which I hate). 

Now I just have to find some steel tipped laces. Not as easy to find as one would think.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 14, 2012)

I wear a pair of black Redwings. I put a pair of insoles in them and now I wear them to just about every event I do. I think they are 6" ankle, but I'd have to check. Either way I love the protection, solid footing and ankle support every day. I've been wearing them almost two years now, the steel tips are showing, and the soles are starting to wear down. Luckily they are of the style that I can get them capped and resoled and not lose their broken in uppers.

These are the pair I wear:http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/2223-red-wing-shoes/2223-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-black


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Apr 14, 2012)

Is there a sentiment on non steel toe work boots? My employer will cover the purchase of a pair, so I feel like I should take advantage, I've never owned a pair of work boots before soo...


----------



## JohnD (Apr 15, 2012)

If you are considering a Redwing type boot you might also consider Thorogood boots, more styles are still made in USA, great quality and half the price. One source to look at is this:
Boots, Work Shoes And Work Boots, Great Selection Of Men's Work Boots & Women's Work Boots!
One thing about Thorogood is they seem to run large so most people order a half size smaller.
Another thing to consider is to find a local shop, try to find the shop that all the union people shop at. Frequently they offer great discounts, and more importantly they can help you fit the perfect boot and often offer service after the sale.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 15, 2012)

Pie4Weebl said:


> Is there a sentiment on non steel toe work boots? My employer will cover the purchase of a pair, so I feel like I should take advantage, I've never owned a pair of work boots before soo...



Mine are titanium toed, and I don't notice a weight difference between that and a standard boot. Much lighter than steel toe. I know others who have the composite toes who are quite happy with them.


----------



## drummerboi316 (Apr 15, 2012)

Precision Ultra Lite WPi CT

I got these boots at my local army navy store, and I love them! I can wear them for hours on end without getting fatigued because the standard foot beds are very comfortable. They have a composite toe so it doesn't add any additional weight, and they are extremely waterproof. They've also held up very well to the abuse I've put them through, with very minimal wear on the finish through the year of abuse I've clocked with them.


----------



## howlingwolf487 (Apr 15, 2012)

I just bought a pair of black Redwings myself and have been breaking them in for the past few days. I got the custom insoles, which seem nice, and they seem to support my foot well enough. I have noticed that there are a couple of rub spots when I lace them too tightly, but that's something I can take care of.

They're very nice…and they were a pretty penny, too, so they better be. I made sure I got the ones that could be resoled, etc. for when I wear them out.


----------

